# World Time Trials



## Frazer (27 Sep 2007)

Mens World Time Trials are on BBC this afternoon (starting in about 30mins actually), just in case anyone doesnt know yet. My money is on Cancellara


----------



## slow down (27 Sep 2007)

Difficult to predict - looks like the wet weather will play a big part, the road looks very slippery.

In the dry Cancarella would probably be my choice, but he's had a few spills before so may be that little bit more cautious.


----------



## Frazer (27 Sep 2007)

Do the better ranked riders go out last, because its starting to dry out a bit now it looks like, which would favour the later riders a lot more


----------



## slow down (27 Sep 2007)

Yeah - Cancellara just warming up. It is drying in parts, but there's still a lot of standing water and the sky doesn't look too promising. Lets hope it does hold off - it'd be shame for a World title to be decided by rain.


----------



## walker (27 Sep 2007)

Cancellara Won it in the end, well done


----------



## Frazer (27 Sep 2007)

Yea well done, a one horse race really. A bit of a no-show from Wiggins and Millar though, expected them to challenge a bit more than they did


----------

